
Why I Don't Use Promises and Async/Await Abstractions in Node - guseyn
https://guseyn.com/posts/why-i-dont-use-promises-and-async-await?v=1.0.124
======
al2o3cr
"Async/await causes you to lose control of your data flow, use my library that
completely hides it instead!"

~~~
guseyn
I am not sure that it hides it, it just declaratively represents it.

